# Issues Finding Replacement HID Bulb - 1991 Jetta GL



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all,

Recently, a had a bulb burn out. I went through the cycle of narrowing it down past a potential wiring issue and past the ballasts, and zeroed in on the bad bulb for sure.

Now the issue I have is that I simply CANNOT find a replacement bulb, and I've been looking all day. Th car came with HIDs in it when I bought it, so I have no idea where the previous owner acquired the assembly.

But I'll post up everything I can right here, in the hopes that someone can help me.

The assembly has two ballasts, but made by 'Hella Technology'. The numbers on the ballasts are as follows:

HID VVME-L35K

Bulbtype 35W
V in 9-16W
V norm 13.2V
I in max 10A
I norm 3.2A
P out 35W
T case -40C-+105C

Now, the ballasts aren't the problem, it's definitely the bulb causing me issues.

Here's what I can divulge based on the tiny writing on the tags for the bulbs:

It's mad by HID LIGHTING CO LTD, which is a company based in China, and I have absolutely no clue how to get anything from them.

The bulb is an H4 HI/LO Xenon Bulb, 6000k, and it also say 443476 on the tag.

I'll keep looking, but if anyone has any questions or anything, I'd be happy to answer.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

A picture of the Hella ballast and the burned-out bulb.


----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

Scratch that, found them and bought them.

http://www.highperformancebulbs.com/h4bihidrebup.html

What threw me off was the sort of covering that they have in the picture, mine don't have it. Undoubtedly it'll be coming off anyways


----------

